# Projection Resources



## LXPlot (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey,

Could anybody give me a few places where I could start developing a basic understanding of projections, pixel mapping, etc?

I'd prefer web pages, but books, magazine articles etc. would be fine. I'm just interested in developing a bit of a background in it that I could use should I need to use it in the future, as it seems like something that is becoming progressively more of a prerequisite.


----------



## museav (Jun 11, 2011)

Since the question seemed to be about projection, I moved it to the Multimedia, Projection and Show Control forum.


----------



## Kingcaffeine (Jun 11, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could anybody give me a few places where I could start developing a basic understanding of projections, pixel mapping, etc?
> 
> I'd prefer web pages, but books, magazine articles etc. would be fine. I'm just interested in developing a bit of a background in it that I could use should I need to use it in the future, as it seems like something that is becoming progressively more of a prerequisite.


 
Any of the big manufacturers websites (Christie, Panasonic, Barco, DP, etc.) will have tons of info and tools. There are also a lot of other websites that I can recommend but I won't post them here....just PM me or visit the site in my sig.


----------



## museav (Jun 11, 2011)

Not projection specific but Extron has a lot of good general video information on their web site, much of which can be relevant to many projection systems.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 11, 2011)

You know, I've been meaning to put out a list of good video training resources for a while. So, here are a few websites to get started.

Education

Extron Electronics Training

InfoComm International Audiovisual (AV) OnDemand Videos

Black Box &reg

TFWM - Video

Church Production Magazine Articles


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have continued and expanded on this thread in the Wiki Collaborative Articles. As I discover additional information, preferably free or low cost, I will add to it.


----------

